# Baby Adam is here!



## Jude76 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
Adam was born at 4.11am on Friday morning weighing 5lb 6oz 
I was induced on thursday and my labour progressed REALLY quickly,so quickly that i didn't manage to even get any pain relief apart from gas and air right at the end!
They didn't even manage to get me on the sliding scale that i was supposed to go on when i was in established labour.
Anyway I was discharged on Saturday but Adam is in s.c.b.u at the moment as his blood sugars aren't good  They have been as low as 1.6 and the highest were 4.2,they have to remain steady for him to be able to come home.He's on a glucose drip atm but hopefully he'll be coming off it soon.They can't say when he'll be allowed home,depends on when his sugars have settled.
I know he's in the best place but i got really upset when i came home and saw the moses basket sitting there and no baby to put in it  I suppose i didn't expect him to have to stay in while i've been allowed home.
Anyway hopefully he'll be home sometime this week xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2012)

Jude congratulations on the birth of Adam x sorry he has to be kept in s.c.u.b.a though must be very hard for you I hope his BS levels soon start rising to within range hun,all the best x


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations and Well done! Sounds like quite a dramatic entry into the world! Love the name Adam. Hope you have him home very soon


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations Jude! So sorry to read that little Adam has to stay in for a few days. I have everything crossed that he is back with you very very soon xxx


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaahhh well done Jude. I read through your post thinking 'this is fabulous'!! then read that Adam is still in. It sounds liek you did amazingly well and hopefully they will stabilise him quick and your moses basket will be full very soon. And he was a tiny little dot!

Congratulations Jude and well done 

Ruthie


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 12, 2012)

Many congratulations!! I really sympathize with you - I was stuck on the ward for a couple of days with baby1 upstairs in SCBU & it was horrible - keeping my fingers crossed for you that baby's home soon & you are both soon bonding & thriving wonderfully, bless you. xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow thats a fast labour. Congratulations.

He will be home soon. Jemima was in for a week after i went home. Longest time ever. It doesnt feel real till they are home. Its like being trapped in a dream.

Its horrid being apart from them. And seeing them struggle. If you need to talk just pm me, ive been there.

Try to get lots of sleep at least, and make sure you look after yourself so when he is home your as fit as can be.

xx


----------



## Monkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations, and hope he's back home very soon.


----------



## sally43 (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations!  Hope Adam is home with you soon.  Well done.


----------



## traceycat (Mar 12, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## gail1 (Mar 12, 2012)

well done......


----------



## margie (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations - hope you have Adam home with you soon.


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 12, 2012)

congraulations your son will be home soon so good luck in nappy, feeding and late nights x x


----------



## Persil (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations! Hopefully Adam will be home with you soon!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats, Adam is iin best place but it must be hard for you !  Kids ?


----------



## KateR (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the world Adam.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations I am sure Adam will be home where belongs very soon


----------



## Jude76 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for all the lovely messages 
Adam is doing much better today,he came of the glucose drip at 10am and his sugars have stayed steady all day.
He's taking his milk well now and has just gone on to 3hrly feeds,if things  stay as they are he should be home very soon.
Me and the hubby actually can't wait for the nappy changing &  sleepless nights to begin!!!


----------



## Duskie (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Jude, I'm glad to hear that Adam is fine, and I hope you get him home soon! All the best x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2012)

Jude76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Thanks for all the lovely messages
> Adam is doing much better today,he came of the glucose drip at 10am and his sugars have stayed steady all day.
> He's taking his milk well now and has just gone on to 3hrly feeds,if things  stay as they are he should be home very soon.
> Me and the hubby actually can't wait for the nappy changing &  sleepless nights to begin!!!



Many, many congratulations and welcome to the world Adam!  So pleased to hear that he is doing well and hope you get him home very soon!


----------



## Jude76 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Baba is home!*

Hi all!
Adam is now home 
He was discharged tis afternoon and we are SO happy!!!I can't stop staring at the little man!!!So relieved he is home and my pregnancy from hell is over!!!I have had 1 pregnancy before diabetes and 1 with and i have so much respect for any diabetic who does it more than once,it has been the most difficult experience of my life!
Thanks for all your support and kind words,you're all brilliant and it's great to know this forum is here if i ever need any advice or somewhere to have a good whinge!!! 
Jude xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2012)

Jude76 said:


> Hi all!
> Adam is now home
> He was discharged tis afternoon and we are SO happy!!!I can't stop staring at the little man!!!So relieved he is home and my pregnancy from hell is over!!!I have had 1 pregnancy before diabetes and 1 with and i have so much respect for any diabetic who does it more than once,it has been the most difficult experience of my life!
> Thanks for all your support and kind words,you're all brilliant and it's great to know this forum is here if i ever need any advice or somewhere to have a good whinge!!!
> Jude xxx



Wonderful news Jude, so pleased to hear he is home!


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 15, 2012)

Brilliant news. Enjoy!


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 17, 2012)

Jude, I'm delighted! Enjoy every minute! xxx


----------



## Persil (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad to hear Adam's home safe! 

Take care!

Vicki 
xxx


----------

